# First fishing boat. 86 Lund Mr.Pike, 16 foot.



## damiansports (Nov 3, 2014)

I have a 1986, 16' Mr. Pike. When purchased the floor was rotted throughout the whole boat.
I started my interior tear down 2 weeks ago and as of now is completely gutted to bare metal. Left some foam around the livewell,which was dry, to insulate new aluminum drop in livewell that my dad will be welding up.
I am redoing the interior with a $500 budget.
Thankfully my dad runs a small machining company so I got all my 1 1/4" angle for .39¢ ft. :shock: 
I'm putting in a casting deck at the back,which will be about 15" above main floor. Its not as high as I wanted but I only have rod storage inside the right wall of the boat(in the pic) and don't want to cover half the opening and with the interior of the boat only being 4.5 ft wide, there's nowhere to add a locker. There will be 2 seats mounted to the front of the deck for driver and co-pilot. 1 pedestal seat up on front deck and adding 3 storage compartments up front and 3 in back. This will be 5 more compartments than it originally came with.  
New foam,1/2" MDF, sealer and paint, carpet, new console that I will make out of aluminum and painted, new wiring and plumbing, LED interior lighting and new seats.
Here's my question.
The livewell will only have a MDF lid on it as of now. Will this lid be sealed good enough? It will be sitting on top of the aluminum lip.
Would it be possible to put a rod locker down the center of the rear deck, between the 2 seats, up to the livewell wall?
Any advice would be great. Thank you,.


----------



## rscottp (Nov 3, 2014)

Welcome to the site! Great looking boat. I see you mention using MDF, DON'T! Mdf isn't meant to be exposed to moisture and if it is it will expand and fall apart. You can use any exterior grade ply sealed with spar varnish or epoxy resign.


----------



## jigngrub (Nov 13, 2014)

As mentioned above, MDF isn't suitable for boats or a marine environment.

1/2" isn't strong enough to support the leveraged thrust of a pedestal seat without some sort of backer plate installed below the decking. I suggest a minimum of 5/8" decking for pedestal seats. Use 1/4-20 stainless steel T-nuts and 1/4-20 oval head machine screws to fasten the pedestals to the decking.

Replace your floatation foam with the rigid extruded polystyrene sheet foam insulation (Owens Corning Foamular), you don't want your new to you boat sinking to the bottom of the lake and leaving you bobbing around on the surface screaming for help.


----------



## damiansports (Dec 6, 2014)

Updated pics. Getting ready to carpet and install main floor before constructing the rear casting deck. Finished sanding glue off of the hull interior walls today. Waiting on 30gal livewell to get done before I finish front deck area. Taking a while but getting it done. Went with 5/8 exterior ply with several coats of sealer. Thanks for the input by the way.


----------



## rscottp (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice work so far, its gonna be sweet when its finished. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## WPS (Dec 8, 2014)

Welcome to TinBoats! :mrgreen: 

Great place with a lot of great info and a great group of people!

Nice Boat!... Looks good so far!

Post plenty of pics!


----------



## damiansports (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm having a crisis here. I am struggling on how to carpet the floor and decks. Do I mount floor, then carpet without wrapping the edges or carpet first then screw through carpet? ( not to thrilled about doing that)
Help! #-o


----------



## gillhunter (Dec 16, 2014)

damiansports said:


> I'm having a crisis here. I am struggling on how to carpet the floor and decks. Do I mount floor, then carpet without wrapping the edges or carpet first then screw through carpet? ( not to thrilled about doing that)
> Help! #-o


Wrap and glue the carpet to the decks then screw through the carpet. You won't see the screw heads, they will disappear into the carpet. Use flat head SS screws. The link to my thread will show you how I did mine.


----------



## damiansports (Jan 2, 2015)

A little update::main floor finished and carpeted. With pluming ran to livewell.
Back storage compartment complete for batteries, pumps and gas tank.
Back deck frame complete.
Back decking carpeted and installed with a LED light for the deck.
I decided to buy a livewell, instead of making one from aluminum.
As soon as I finish pluming the livewell, I can install the front deck.
Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## damiansports (Feb 1, 2015)

Would anyone know where I can find this Lund decal? I have not found one yet and will be painting in a few weeks. Thanks.


----------



## jasper60103 (Feb 2, 2015)

damiansports said:


> Would anyone know where I can find this Lund decal? I have not found one yet and will be painting in a few weeks. Thanks.



Have you tried ebay?...

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR3.TRC1.A0.H0.Xlund+decal&_nkw=lund+decal&_sacat=0


----------



## rscottp (Feb 3, 2015)

Ebay!


----------



## bonz_d (Feb 4, 2015)

Try Great Lakes Skipper. com for those Lund decals. They have a wide assortment.


----------



## damiansports (Feb 4, 2015)

I found some on eBay and they were cheap. Thank you!!


----------



## damiansports (Apr 13, 2015)

Some updated pics. After waiting out the -20 weather I got about another 5 hours left to go and it will be ready for the water.
Mount battery's, charger and add gas. Then its ready.
Ran out of money before I could paint the outside, so that's next years project.


----------

